# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ابزارهای گزارش سازی >  چگونگی دانلود و نصب Crystal Report ویژوال 2010

## rezasheshbolooki

سلام. من C#‎ 2010 نصب کردم ولی متاسفانه Crystal Report اون نصب نشده و میگفت که یاید دانلود کنم ولی از توی خود سی شارپ دان نشد. میخواستم ببینم کسی میدونه از کجا باید گرفت و طریقه نصبش فرق میکنه و نسخه های مختلفی داره؟ ممنون

----------


## ma.rad

لینک دانلود قسمت اول 200mb 
http://dl.softgozar.com/Files/Softwa....com.part1.rar
لینک دانلود قسمت دوم 78mb
http://dl.softgozar.com/Files/Softwa....com.part2.rar
رمز: *www.softgozar.com*

----------


## raqamsazan

با سلام 
من این فایل ها رو دانلود کردم ولی موقع باز کردن ارور میده 
از حالت فشرده نمیتونم خارج کنم میگه پسورد اشتباهه
برا فایل اول درسته ولی فایل دوم رو میگه اشتباه هست
ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید

----------


## as!d_m

سلام ببخشین من در مورد کریستال ریپورت 13 که برای VS2010 دانلود کردم یه سوالی داشتم 
وقتی اینو نصب کردم یه کامپوننتی به نام ReportViewer به ToolBoxام اضافه شده اما این کامپوننت گزینه Reportdatasource نداره و باید کامپوننت CrystalReportViewer رو داشته باشم 

میشه راهنماییم کنین لطفا 

ممنون

----------


## hesamodin1381

Net framrWork  را از 4 به 3.5 تغییر بده

----------


## اوبالیت به بو

درود

از اینجا:

https://www.sap.com/campaign/ne/free...&kNtBzmUK9zU=1

----------

